# Presion diferencial



## gabizoratti (Mar 15, 2007)

alguien podría explicarme como trabaja un presostato de presión diferencial y cual es el modo de calibración

saludos,gracias


----------



## Aristides (Mar 15, 2007)

El presostato diferencial, mide la diferencia de presión entre dos puntos, uno de referencia y el otro (presión entre el interior de un avión y el exterior), en cambio el absoluto es la presión con respecto al vacío (presión atmosférica)


----------



## thors (Mar 16, 2007)

gabizoratti  

solo quiero acotar que un presostato en sus versiones mas simples  viene calibrado de fabrica y tu debes ajustarlo a las presiones que deseas controlar 
en algunos presostatos traen dos ajustes uno de trabajo y otro "DIFERENCIAL" que es para ajustar la banda de sensibilidad a partir del punto de trabajo  
ahora en el mercado hay algunos electronicos y si es posible calibrarlo .....deberas seguir el procedimiento del fabricante .......sometiendo al presostato en condiciones de laboratorio a las presiones de trabajo..
en general  Aritides  ya lo dijo todo


----------



## marceberisso (Jun 9, 2008)

viendo que te comentaron como funciona un presostato diferencial, paso a la parte de calibración.
 En principio te comento que se calibra como un presostato común. tenes que dejar la toma de baja presión sometido a presión atmosferica ( es decir sin conectar) y la toma a rama de alta conectarla a una funte de presión regulable que te de el rango requerido.
 vas a encontrar en el presostato un tornillo que te permite setear la presión de disparo del mismo (normalmente, "ajustando" este tornillo, aumenta la presión de disparo del presostato, mientras que "aflojando" decrece la misma).
 Una vez que hayas seteado la presión de disparo requerida, te convendria hacer la siguiente prueba :
 genera cualquier presión en la toma de baja, y aplica a la toma de alta la misma presión, mas la presión de seteo y verifica que el presostato cambie de estado.
 Quizas tengas que variar levemente el seteo por zonas muertas propias del mecanismo del presostato.
 Hace esta comprobación un par de veces, hasta que estes seguro que el presostato dispare en la presión requerida.
 Espero te sirva


----------



## erkillo (Jun 10, 2008)

En realidad para calibrar correctamente un presostato diferencial a una de sus tomas debe de aplicarse vacio y en la otra toma la presion de diferencia.


----------



## darknene (Jun 12, 2008)

yo los calibro como di de una dpc se tratara , ej una tara de 1kg/cm2 , a la toma de baja le meto 1 kg y a la de alta 2kg , y ya esta , se utilizan mucho en filtros , cuando estos se ensucuian , aumenta la presion diferencial entre la entrada y la salida , y chas  alarma y a cambiar filtro


----------



## miller2009 (Ene 16, 2009)

bueno quiero saludarlo  y que tenga un año 2009 muy bueno,estoy recien egresado y es mi primer trabajo y tengo que calibrar un transmisor de presion diferencial rosemount 3051 conun elemento patron p330,yo tengo alguna idea de como hacerlo pero necesito que ustedes me corrigan.

Este equipo se encuentra trabanjo en una planta nitrogeno y tengo que intervenir en el proceso para ver el corrimiento de sus salida de acuerdo a su presión de suministro.

span 0 to 800 psi
salida lineal.
damping 0 3 seg.
unidad de medida psi

Yo creo que lo primero es desconectar la tomas de alta y de baja que estan en el proceo
conecto hart help
genero el 100% de presión 800 psi enla toma de alta y dejo la toma baja a la atmofera y con el hart help chequeo el valor de salida de corriente si hay desviación (20ma ) ajusto trim span hasta que de 20ma.

para ajustar el cero a 4ma(  0 psi y 0%) dejo la toma de alta y de baja a la atmofera y veos las desviación en corriente y señal indicada en lcd de la pantalla.

es asi o estoy muy perdido la empresa quiero que le entregues un documento con las correciones ustede no tienen algun tipo, forva

despue


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 16, 2009)

mmm... desconozco el modelo de sensor que usas... pero no creo que sea correcto dejar la toma baja abierta a la atmosfera... ya que la presion atmosferica varia con la altura y con las condiciones climatoligicas... cuando se tiene una alta presion es señal de que va a haber buen clima y si la presion baja habra mal clima... 

Creo que el proceso mas correcto seria poner la toma de alta presion a 100% (400 psi) y la de baja a 0% (0 psi) y entonces verificar que la salida sea de 20 mA 

Para ajustar la baja el proceso parece correcto... dejar ambas salidas a la misma presion y checar con el multimetro que de 4mA


----------



## wrenchpuller (Ene 19, 2009)

miller2009  felicidadez por haber egresado, yo estoy muy familiarizado con este tipo de transmisor.Los pasos que describes estan correctos.saludos


----------



## miller2009 (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola junto saludarte me gustaria mucho realizarte alguna preguntas sobre el 3051S2CD de presion diferecial por medio de capilar 1199wd toma de nivel alto y capilar 1199 md toma de nivel.

La situación es la siguiente un cliente x compro un 3051s2cd y lo fue a instalar,saco Endre Haus  diferencial con capilar y instalo el 3051s2cd rosemount y ajusto el rango de trabajo a los valores siguiente.

urv 248 mbar toma de alta
lrv0 mbar toma de baja.


cuando ajusto el rango y alimento el transmisor y ubicando el transmisor de  sobre la toma de alta y de baja a nivel del mar, la diferencial de persion fue negativa -187 mbar. a la atmofera

El cliente me dice ,que en el Endre Haus  diferencial con capilar el solo ajusto lo siguiente

urv 248 mbar toma de alta
lrv 0 mbar toma de baja.

Pero a diferencia del 3051s2cd marco o mbar a la atmofera .

Estuve averiguando y leyendo y cuando el transmisor es instalado sobre las tomas la difencial es negativa producto de que el liquido del capilar produce presión.

para calibrar ocupe  el toolkin de emerson y los rango fueron

urv 52 mbar toma de alta
lrv -192 mbar toma de baja.
span 243 mbar.


realice los ajuste y instale el equipo para probar y las medidas de instalación fueron las siguiente


transmisor 2950mm desde la base suelo ó piso
lrv  a 2550 mm desde la base suelo ó piso
urv a 450 mm desde la base suelo ó piso



Para realizar la prueba sumistre presion en la toma de alta (urv) con el patron P330 de rosemount en el rango desde 0 a 243 mbar entregado por programa toolkint,pude apreciar que la presión cambia desde el valor negativo pasndo por cero hasta llegar a 52 mbar con 100% y 20 ma de corriente.

La pregunta es posible dejarlo de 0 a 248 mbar, pero que pueda medir 0 mbar a presion atmoferica y con lsa medidas ya mencionada anteriormente, el cliente quiere que el equipo no marque presion negativa cuando los capilar estan a atmofera  sino 0 mbar.

Yo trate de realizar un zero trim lower level cuando tenia presion atmoferica mediante el 375 emerson y me indica exceso de corresión y no se puede cambiar y me entrega -188 mbar.

Me gustaria que me pudieras ayudar es urgente y si tienes algun correo personal para preguntarte ó algun numero de telefono para llamarte desde chile, siempre y cuando tu no tengas inconveniente.

Saludos y esperando que tenga buena acogida.

saludos Hernan 
Chile Antofagasta


----------



## 1244226 (Feb 12, 2012)

interesante asi es la presin diferencial tien muchas aplicaciones electronica y mecanicas


----------



## Scooter (Feb 12, 2012)

Bonito fósil has resucitado.
Pero si, todos los manómetros/preso_loquesea _son relativos; hacer uno absoluto sería prácticamente imposible


----------

